

Ask HN: Replacement for Google Apps Email (free edition) - tejasm

I've been using the free version of Google apps for my emails, but I realize that it's no longer an option.  I'm looking for something with minimal tech configuration as I am non-technical administrator. What are you using for hosting emails for your domain?
======
Spittie
First of all, since you're already using the free version, there's no need to
switch (at least, soon), since Google isn't retiring that.

Microsoft allow you to get Outlook.com mail with your custom domain [1], and
the free version includes up to 50 free users for a domain. The Outlook.com
web interface is not bad at all, and you should be able to access your mail
over pop3 (EDIT: no imap). To use it you just need to add a bunch of custom
DNS records to your domain [2], exactly like you used to do with Google.

Another option is Zoho, which allow 3 users in their free plans [3]. As a
bonus you also get access to their office suite.

[1] <https://domains.live.com> [2] [http://www.labnol.org/internet/setup-
outlook-on-custom-domai...](http://www.labnol.org/internet/setup-outlook-on-
custom-domain/24699/) [3] <http://domains.zoho.com/>

~~~
zw
FYI, Outlook still doesn't have IMAP support [1]. It does POP3, SMTP (of
course), and full Exchange ActiveSync. For now, this is a dealbreaker for me;
I'm thinking about trying out Outlook for my basic data/web/cloud, but really
only because of Gmail's shitty push experience with my devices.

[1] [http://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/news/microsoft-says-
outlook...](http://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/news/microsoft-says-outlookcom-
imap-support-coming-promises-better-mac-support-253444)

~~~
Spittie
Sorry for spreading misinformation, I've edited my message to remove it.

------
tomcollins
Have your tried Rackspace email. About 1euro a month per mailbox and the admin
side is very user friendly

------
AbhishekBiswal
For free? Go for MS Outlook, the interface is super-awesome. Or you can also
use ZOHO.

